
Ask HN: What do you do when your tests are running? - Kmaschta
Tests can take ages to run.
It&#x27;s pretty unproductive to just wait and it&#x27;s hard to focus on something else in the meantime.<p>How do you spend this precious time?
======
ivthreadp110
Read news/technology articles (hacker news) or work on a task for another
client :). If I don't distract myself I find myself making changes in the code
requiring me to stop and start my tests again.

------
Kmaschta
As you can see, personally I read HN. But I'm sure there are more productive
things to do.

